# 2nd International Early Music Vocal Competition in Poland



## jothea (Feb 21, 2011)

Dear Friends,
on behalf of Poznan Boys' Choir, we would like to invite you to participation in the 2nd International Early Music Vocal Competition "Canticum Gaudium", to be held 15-17.11.2013 in Poznań, Poland. The competition is open to singers of any nationality, aged from 18 to 30.

The 2nd International Early Music Vocal Competition is an initiative aimed at promoting the performance of Renaissance and Baroque music. The Competition consists of 3 stages:

- 1st stage - Participants registration (application with CD/DVD)
- Artistic evaluation of the recordings received
- Invitation to selected artists to the 2nd stage in Poznan
- 2nd stage - Semi-final round, and
- Selection of finalists
- 3rd stage - Final round, and
- Selection of winners

The following prizes will be awarded to Finalists:
1st place - 5000 €
2nd place - 2000 €
3rd place - 1000 €
Two Honorable Mentions - 500 € each

Applications can be submitted until 1 August 2012.

Jury members:
Michael Mc Glynn, Ireland (chairman)
Jadwiga Rappe, Poland
Dominique Vellard, France
Roberto Balconi, Italy
Arno Raunig, Austria

If you are interested in participating in the competition,
please visit www.poznanfestival.pl for more information!

PLEASE FORWARD THIS INFORMATION TO EVERYBODY WHO MAY BE INTERESTED IN IT

Best regards!

Joanna Theuss
Project manager
Poznan Boys' Choir
www.pchch.pl
+48 61 853 40 01
+48 509 448 212


----------

